# Teacher's Podium



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*The beginning...*

I am building a teacher's podium for my niece as a college graduation present. She is currently teaching third grade in one of the local schools. My project has taken a lot longer than expected mainly because it has been so hot. I have recorded several temps in the 101 - 102 range during August.

But finally, I got my split system air conditioner installed and up and running. Now my one car garage is a cool and constant 77 deg F. I had blown in insulation added (R38) to the attic above the garage and over the rest of the house in the same area. The outside wall was already insulated when the contractor replaced our siding two years ago. Good move on my part, huh! 

My project is as follows:

Build the podium out of Red Oak lumber and paneling.
Use Frame and panel construction
Install a shallow drawer for pencils, pens pointers, etc.
Middle shelf is adjustable
Use edge banding on middle shelf and bottom
Use 3 inch rubber casters (2 with brakes, 2 without brakes) Source: Caster City
Install front mounted shelf on collapsible hinges for projector use
Install power strip w/surge protector for powering projector, laptop, etc.
Install grommets to allow Power cords to pass through.

Here are a few pics of the progress so far…

This is what inspired me. My project is similar, yet different.










I am using Red Oak for the frame.









1/4 inch Oak Plywood for the panels.









Yeppers, it is hot!


----------



## CoastalPetRescue (Jan 22, 2018)

MT_Stringer said:


> *The beginning...*
> 
> I am building a teacher's podium for my niece as a college graduation present. She is currently teaching third grade in one of the local schools. My project has taken a lot longer than expected mainly because it has been so hot. I have recorded several temps in the 101 - 102 range during August.
> 
> ...


I'm with an animal shelter in Savannah, GA. Is it possible to get the plans of this sent to me? We're constructing an outdoor classroom and this would be perfect, weatherized of course.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *The beginning...*
> 
> I am building a teacher's podium for my niece as a college graduation present. She is currently teaching third grade in one of the local schools. My project has taken a lot longer than expected mainly because it has been so hot. I have recorded several temps in the 101 - 102 range during August.
> 
> ...





> I m with an animal shelter in Savannah, GA. Is it possible to get the plans of this sent to me? We re constructing an outdoor classroom and this would be perfect, weatherized of course.
> 
> - CoastalPetRescue


Sorry but I don't have any plans. I used the picture for inspiration and winged the rest.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*More Progress*

Finally, some progress. I have the basic part of the podium assembled and dry fit. So far, everything is fitting perfect. I spent a lot of time sanding the other day. Thank goodness I finally got my air conditioner going so the garage was a cool 77 instead of the 97 from just a week or two ago.

Pic #1 - Kinda hard to tell in this pic but I am building the drawer and the top as a separate unit that fits inside the sides and front. Pocket screw construction with a little dab of glue here and there is holding the frame work together.

Note: I used a spiral upcut router bit designed for the plywood which is a little smaller than 1/4 inch (I forgot the measurement). Woodcraft carries the three bit set made by Whitesides. It worked great.

The drawer hardware is Rockler Topslide Low Profile full extension with 75# capacity. Hopefully it will last a long time.

The bottom and the shelf are identical. I used a 2 3/4 inch front edge band, cut the relief on the band saw and sanded it down smooth with an oscillating sander and rounded the top edge with an orbital sander. I attached it to the plywood shelf with pocket screws. Came out smoooothe!









Pic #2 - I have an electrical power strip attached for dry fit before doing any staining. I wanted the screws to be right so I wouldn't have to crawl up in that thing to install it after it is completely assembled.









Pic #3 - I made a pencil holder by routing two grooves in the center of the board. The board mounts on the top of the podium at the front. You can see it in Pic #1 sitting in place.









Pic #4-5 - I made the drawer today along with the false front. This was my first attempt at making box joints. It was a struggle but I made it.


----------



## Bubba84 (Sep 14, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *More Progress*
> 
> Finally, some progress. I have the basic part of the podium assembled and dry fit. So far, everything is fitting perfect. I spent a lot of time sanding the other day. Thank goodness I finally got my air conditioner going so the garage was a cool 77 instead of the 97 from just a week or two ago.
> 
> ...


I think so far that is very impressive. Keep up the awesome job!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Stain and Assembly *

I was happy with the fit of all the pieces, so it was time to do some staining. Oh, I had some help with the dry fit. My grand daughter jumped in to help hold the pieces. 

Note: My wife was a big help. After all, the podium was her idea in the first place.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Stain and Assembly *
> 
> I was happy with the fit of all the pieces, so it was time to do some staining. Oh, I had some help with the dry fit. My grand daughter jumped in to help hold the pieces.
> 
> Note: My wife was a big help. After all, the podium was her idea in the first place.


With cute helpers like that you can not go wrong. Great project. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Whec716 (Dec 8, 2014)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Stain and Assembly *
> 
> I was happy with the fit of all the pieces, so it was time to do some staining. Oh, I had some help with the dry fit. My grand daughter jumped in to help hold the pieces.
> 
> Note: My wife was a big help. After all, the podium was her idea in the first place.


I love it, message coming your way.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Finished at last*

The podium turned out pretty nice. We delivered it a few days ago and my niece was very surprised and delighted. She had no idea of what I was doing. My brother and his other daughter did a good job of keeping things hush hush. And I don't have any idea how he kept his wife quiet! 

Here are a few pics of the finished product.

I used Minwax Chestnut stain and numerous coats of Deft Clear Wood Finish.

The podium sits on three inch rubber casters - two with brake; two without.


















Power strip installed for laptop, projector, etc.









Folding shelf in front for projector or whatever is needed.


















Full extension drawer with low profile hardware that locks when closed.









Middle shelf is adjustable - shelf pin holes drilled every two inches.













































My wife had to try it on for size. This was her idea for a present and I couldn't agree more.









Finally, yours truly!


----------



## jillstorer (Apr 23, 2013)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Finished at last*
> 
> The podium turned out pretty nice. We delivered it a few days ago and my niece was very surprised and delighted. She had no idea of what I was doing. My brother and his other daughter did a good job of keeping things hush hush. And I don't have any idea how he kept his wife quiet!
> 
> ...


I'm an English teacher and have been looking for podium ideas. I am in love with your design! You did an awesome job.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Finished at last*
> 
> The podium turned out pretty nice. We delivered it a few days ago and my niece was very surprised and delighted. She had no idea of what I was doing. My brother and his other daughter did a good job of keeping things hush hush. And I don't have any idea how he kept his wife quiet!
> 
> ...


Thanks. My niece puts her Elmo on the front shelf. It is working out great for her.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Finished at last*
> 
> The podium turned out pretty nice. We delivered it a few days ago and my niece was very surprised and delighted. She had no idea of what I was doing. My brother and his other daughter did a good job of keeping things hush hush. And I don't have any idea how he kept his wife quiet!
> 
> ...


I'll bet she cried when you gave it to her!

Beautiful job Uncle Mike!


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Finished at last*
> 
> The podium turned out pretty nice. We delivered it a few days ago and my niece was very surprised and delighted. She had no idea of what I was doing. My brother and his other daughter did a good job of keeping things hush hush. And I don't have any idea how he kept his wife quiet!
> 
> ...


Nice work.

For clarity sake this is actually a lectern. A podium has a platform to stand on.

That however does not change the fact that this is really nice piece of work, whatever you call it.

Very nice.


----------



## Chief98 (Jan 25, 2015)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Finished at last*
> 
> The podium turned out pretty nice. We delivered it a few days ago and my niece was very surprised and delighted. She had no idea of what I was doing. My brother and his other daughter did a good job of keeping things hush hush. And I don't have any idea how he kept his wife quiet!
> 
> ...


This is a great piece of work! I was searching for a lectern for my classroom and this is the best one I have found. I like the drawer and adjustable shelf and the collapsible shelf would be great for turning in papers on the way out of the classroom!

I'm going to start getting some materials together and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Whec716 (Dec 8, 2014)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Finished at last*
> 
> The podium turned out pretty nice. We delivered it a few days ago and my niece was very surprised and delighted. She had no idea of what I was doing. My brother and his other daughter did a good job of keeping things hush hush. And I don't have any idea how he kept his wife quiet!
> 
> ...


looks great!


----------



## Sandy (Aug 28, 2007)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Finished at last*
> 
> The podium turned out pretty nice. We delivered it a few days ago and my niece was very surprised and delighted. She had no idea of what I was doing. My brother and his other daughter did a good job of keeping things hush hush. And I don't have any idea how he kept his wife quiet!
> 
> ...


My daughter-in-law just requested one for her classroom, and I just saw yours. Great job!

Do you have plans/dimensions that you can share?


----------

